# Outdoor Slate Question (with pictures)



## kabbak (Jul 4, 2006)

This is a 2 pronged question. 

I currently have a plain concrete slab porch in the front of the house. I am planning to put slate (size 16”x16”) on top that will have natural earth tones. I already have a supplier ready to go. Concerning installation….should I use “thinset” with mortar or should I install exterior grade plywood over the concrete slab and then put the slate on top? Or maybe people on this board will have a better suggestion. Here are a few pics of my outdoor porch....and it will be power washed and scraped clean before any installation.  *http://tinyurl.com/npmr8*


The second part of this question is that I am planning to buy enough slate to put a 14’x14’ slate patio in the back. Can this just be installed on tampered substrate? 

Thanks for any suggestions or thoughts. As a FYI I am located in SE PA.


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry I can't answer you question exactly, may I ask why slate? I ask only becasue it is a fairly soft easily broken material. I have made a coffee table and two end tables with slate surfaces, they chip easily is all. I glued them down with liquid nails which holds wonderfully for this application. 

I used to landscape while in school and have lain many stone patios, stone over mortor or stone over a sand or granite dust or stone base is also acceptable. 

My concern with slate is that it might tend to pop up at some point in future. Also, I noticed that the slate was not cut perfectly like tile is, one piece can be bigger than the other, they also had varying thicknesses in the same box as well.

As you know you need to remove all of the paint or whatever that is on your patio before you put anything down.


----------



## kabbak (Jul 4, 2006)

harleysilo said:


> Sorry I can't answer you question exactly, may I ask why slate? I ask only becasue it is a fairly soft easily broken material. I have made a coffee table and two end tables with slate surfaces, they chip easily is all. I glued them down with liquid nails which holds wonderfully for this application.
> 
> I used to landscape while in school and have lain many stone patios, stone over mortor or stone over a sand or granite dust or stone base is also acceptable.
> 
> ...


Thx harleysilo! I have been getting that question about slate......maybe stone over mortor is the way to go........I had thought slate would be okay if covered by porch roof....but I don't think I want the hassle down the road.


----------

